# Starting Second FET cycle this time natural... nervous wreck....



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

HI! 

I wil try to keep this short as possible. We are having our second go at FET. We had a BFP with our first last Dec. and sadly a miscarriage that followed....

We had our first scan today, lining is at 8mm, day 12 after starting my period... Our snow babies are currently defrosting... Doctor asked that we use all 7 remaining and go to blast to be able to determine which are the strongest three to put back in hopes of a successful last try....

I am a wreck at the moment and could use all the support that I can get ( sorry).

We are doing a natural cycle this time as our clinics procedures have changed from last year and they have offered that I can use Utrogest suppositories if I choose to just as s support, but only at my request... 

Does anyone out there have any advice on that or natural cycles? 

I have no problems getting pregnant, I have gotten pregnant with each try since the first time, so my doctor thinks the odds for another successful pregnancy are very good, but I can't help but be afraid after our last cycle ended in loss and this is it for us. 

Tried to update my profile 3 times earlier, didn't work, maybe it takes time to register in the system? Is there a board other then this I am suppose to post on or is this the one? 

Looking forward to getting to know all of my cycle buddies! I am still friends with some of the girls from my others


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

This is definitely the right board to post in- hopefully you will find other people going through FET at the same time,

Good luck with your snow babies developing- I have every thing crossed for them, 

As you are having a natural cycle are they monitoring when you ovulate in order to know when to put them back, it sounds like your lining is great, 

I would go for the extra progesterone support- from what I have understood from my clinic you can't have too much and it can have a calming effect on your system, The way I see it you can't really loose out that way and after your loss last year, it might be reassuring,

Thinking of you

Livity K


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Livity, They did not monitor my ovulation they checked my lining on day 12 after the start of my last period....it was at 8mm and he was happy. I am ovulating today ( I can tell ) and we got 3 snow babies back inside! 2 Grade A 8cell and 6 cell one grade B 5 cell. I am on a natural cycle only using progesterone suppositories as support. 

Do you think it is bad they didn't monitor ovulation? They do not do that here....


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Skylight,

Just wanted to say hello & wish you luck with your FET. 

I'm also on my second natural FET & had my last frostie (grade B embie) transferred on the 4th. My test date is 2 days before you on the 17th - help!

Don't know about you but i'm driving myself mad & I've still got over a week to go! Also on progesterone this time around incase it may help after my MMC in Oct. Unfortunately it gives you pregnancy type symptoms so I'm trying not to think too much about things but its not easy!

Take care & lots of luck. xxx


----------

